# any recommendations for a screenshot app?



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

like the title says, any recommendations? i tried Screenshot It but the colors came out weird. some of the older screenshot apps i can't seem to find in the market anymore.

View attachment 3631

colors are all off...


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried drocap2? PM me your gmail address and I will email it to you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

try this: https://market.android.com/details?id=fahrbot.apps.screen.pro1&feature=more_from_developer 
to me it's worth the $2.98


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

"kr8os71 said:


> try this: https://market.android.com/details?id=fahrbot.apps.screen.pro1&feature=more_from_developer
> to me it's worth the $2.98


+1 this app is great


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I like shootme. Free iirc. Has several options for triggering the shot. Quality is good. Once I had it, I never looked further.

*edit* turns out the dev got annoyed with trolls and pulled the app off the matket:

http://thedroidguy.com/2011/08/shootme-screen-grabber-most-popular-screenshot-utility-gone-from-android-market/

But I checked GetJar and it is available there. 
http://m.getjar.com/mobile/86499/shootme-%28screen-grabber%29-for-android-2.3-device-tbd/?ref=0&lvt=1317969938&sid=huomzs75sl6bz37&c=aj9p0fcebugw497y11&lang=en

I would jump on that. And make sure to make a Titanium Backup backup of it in case GetJar has it pulled.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Liberty ROM

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

Use screencast. You can do both still images and video of your screen

rooted, debloated, unleashed and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for all the recommedations. i'll check each one out.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"envizion said:


> thanks for all the recommedations. i'll check each one out.


I like screenshot er, its gingerbread and honeycomb compatible, so one paid app for both


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Shootme is the OG best app for sure. Ive used it for years. All the way back to the original Droid

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

